#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-29
<Patricia> bom diaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, ;)
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa tarde.
<Patricia> boa tarde ^^
<Alchimista> boas, alguém me pode explicar como corrrer um ficheiro .exe no wine? Já tem permissão p abrir como executável, mas n o consigo abrir de modo algum
<_player> wine bla.exe
<Alchimista> n corre, o wine diz que n está instalado correctamente :s
<_player> n t consigo ajudar entao
<_player> sorry
<Alchimista> ok, sem stress ;)
<Patricia> voltei :D
<deth_note> Patricia,
<Patricia> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-30
<Patricia> oi bom dia
<ePirat> ol#a
<ePirat> olá
<Patricia> VOltei :D
<tiago> ora boas
<tiago> alguem aí a usar um eee pc com ubuntu 10.10?
<narugawa> netbook remix edition on asus eee704
<narugawa> no fale portuguese, sorry
<tiago> if you can speak english that's fine by me
<tiago> ''^'
<narugawa> tiago sorry, somme trouble with the wifi of my neighbor
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> kimus: ola. tira me da lista de moderaçao da maililinglist. ja mal tenho tempo pro mail, qt mais moderaçao. thanks
<ruif13> boas:) alguem tem o ubuntu instalado no toshiba a660 17j
<ruif13> ?
<BUGabundo> n
<ruif13> :S
<ruif13> nao consigo instalar a placa de tv
<ruif13> :S
<ruif13> e a applet do som está na top bar mas nao funciona :(
<ruif13> oki tou a ver k isto hoje tá parado :(
<maraujo_3> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-01
<Patricia> voltei
<Patricia> Oie
<locodir-user> Quando actualizo os drivers da placa gráfica e reinicio, o monitor desliga-se no inicio da sessão.Tenho o ubuntu 10.10 instalado e a gráfica é uma Nvidia 8400GS.Alguem me sabe ajudar?Quando usava o 10.04 não acontecia isto.
<Pirolocito> hello
<Lauder> Boa noite pessoal
<Lauder> Alguem pode me ajudar com o flash sff ?
<Pirolocito> Lauder: diz
<Pirolocito> pode ser que consiga ajudar
<Lauder> ola
<Lauder> acho que ja tou a conseguir tratar do assunto, obrigado :)
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<_player> wb :>
<ruffleS> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-02
<Guest66216> Back  :(  Freenode? [(Excess Flood)]
 * sanchaz cya
<Patricia> Bom dia
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<_player> welcome back, Patricia que voltou
<Patricia> :)
<BUGa_sad> tou super triste hoje... o meu cao vai ter q ser abatido, cancro do figado :'(
<Guest33266> back ¬¬ eita freenode
<BUGa_sad> ola patricia
<FreeBug> oi BUGa_sad :D
<FreeBug> BUGa_sad: como vai vc?
<FreeBug> ^^ boa noite
<BUGa_sad> mal
<BUGa_sad> mt mal
<BUGa_sad> o meu cao vai ter q ser abatido, cancro do figado :'(
<FreeBug> :S
<FreeBug> porque BUGa_sad ?
<FreeBug> :(
<FreeBug> ah BUGa_sad e nao tem remedio nao?
<FreeBug> :.(
<BUGa_sad> n
<FreeBug> :S
<FreeBug> tadinho
<FreeBug> tadinho BUGabundo
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-03
<FreeBug> BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> diz
<FreeBug> fica triste nao, é assim mesmo, sempre quem gostamos morre
<FreeBug> BUGabundo: consegue usar isso /mode #ubuntu-br cuulfeici +q
<FreeBug> afff
<FreeBug> no canal do br parece q nem op tem :S
<FreeBug> sempre ausente ocupados
<FreeBug> vou ver como q pega uma cloak ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ja es OP la
<FreeBug> eu errei o comando :S
<FreeBug> obrigada BUGabundo
<FreeBug> mas vou ler a pagina e ver :D
<FreeBug> da raiva :(
<Patricia> hum
<Patricia> acho que ja sei onde :P
<Patricia> ^^
<arcana> BUGabundo: pode me dar uma ajudinha nesta pagina? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<BUGabundo> agora n
<arcana> https://launchpad.net/~arcana <<< minha conta
<arcana> srsr
<arcana> BUGabundo: tah
<_player> o m g
<_player> tu les pablo neruda ?
<arcana> _player: tu fala portuguese?
<_player> sim, mas nao uso acentos :/
<arcana> _player: eu tambem nao uso :P
<BUGabundo> acentos? o q e isso?
<BUGabundo> :p
<arcana> BUGabundo:  é ê õ ô
<arcana> srrs
<_player> qwerty_us ftw
<_player> :D
<arcana> tenho que ir dormir, boa noite ate amanha
<_player> txau txau
<_player> dorme bem
<BUGabundo> eu ainda ca fico
<BUGabundo> dei cabo da minha rom
<BUGabundo> sem ter um nandroid
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<arcana> Bons dias Member
<almufadado> bons dias
<arcana> almufadado :)
<almufadado> Estou a traduzir o manual ubuntu e tenho uma pergunta
<almufadado> estive a ver no ubuntu e o termo "hiperligação" para traduzir link não está muito em ..."voga" :)
<almufadado> a pergunta é : acham que usando o termo link  toda a gente percebe ?
<arcana> estou a aprender portugueses portugal, entao nao sou a  melhor pessoa a responder ^^, mas aguarde que logo alguem responde
<almufadado> já escreves muito bem
<arcana> :)
<almufadado> então de onde és ? Eu sou português !
<arcana> ^^ Sou do brasil ^^ e escrevemos algumas coisas muito diferente ^^
<almufadado> que nada garota ! Aqui no Portugal também é tudo maneiro e muito legau ... :)
<arcana> :)
<almufadado> Só não pergunte  para mim se eu estou falando espanhol
<almufadado> :) )D
<arcana> ^^
<almufadado> :D
<arcana> ^^
<almufadado> também tenho estado a escrever em "brasileiro" para o manual do ubuntu
<arcana> :)
<arcana> Voltei :D
<BUGabundo> evening dudets!
 * arcana Back
<arcana> Saindo, bjos
<BUGabundo> **
<arcana> Voltei :D
<BUGabundo> ***
<arcana> BUGabundo, :D
<arcana> BUGabundo, ganhei um ursaooo grandaoooooooooooo :D
<arcana> :D
<arcana> ^^
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> manda foto
<arcana> camera :( nao tenho :S
<arcana> BUGabundo ele é enorme :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-04
<rramalho> boas ppl
<rramalho> BUGabundo:  :)
<BUGabundo> o/
<maraujo_3> noite boa
<BUGabundo> o/
<maraujo_3> \O
<maraujo_3> iuhuu bugabundo
<maraujo_3> tudo ok?
<BUGabundo> tem q tar
<maraujo_3> ei bugabundo vou dair do canal
<maraujo_3> to meio assim qualquer coisa
<maraujo_3> xau
<BUGabundo> ok
<arcana> Back
<marco> Boa noite
<death_note> boa noite.
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-05
<Patricia> bom dia
<rramalho> bom dia / tarde
<vasco> bom dia
<Patricia> :)
<BUGabundo> boas
<Patricia> boa tarde BUGabundo :D
<BUGabundo> ***
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> fui fui ate depois
<ruiserra> Boas, alguem me pode dar uma ajuda no ubuntu?
<ruiserra> formatei o ubuntu, mas a partição /home não, depois de arrancar o pc os dados da /home não estavam presentes?
<BUGabundo> montaste essa partiçao?
<BUGabundo> qd reinstalaste escolheste essa partiçao como /home?
<ruiserra> sim ao reinstalar escolhi /home e nao coloquei o visto no formatar
<ruiserra> como costumo fazer?
<ruiserra> como costumo fazer!
<BUGabundo> corre: mount | pastebinit
<ruiserra> http://pastebin.com/CYCaKAWd
<BUGabundo> efectivamente tens a home montada no sda6
<BUGabundo> o q suponho ser aonde tinhas a antiga home, correcto?
<ruiserra> sim certo
<BUGabundo> $ ls -ln /home
<ruiserra> mas é estranho
<BUGabundo> $ ls -ln /home | pastebinit
<ruiserra> http://pastebin.com/RfwY4KXN
<ruiserra> eu estou a usar o ubuntu 10.04, e actualizei para o 10.10
<ruiserra> so que depois o pc não arrancava e voltei a colocar o 10.04
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> pronto
<ruiserra> fiz asneira?
<BUGabundo> deves ter lixado as confs
<BUGabundo> ou melhor o gconf
<ruiserra> e tenho hipotese de arranjar isso?
<BUGabundo> arranjar sim, repor td, nao
<BUGabundo> pelo menos, nao sem um backup
<BUGabundo> o q e' q agora keres fazer?
<ruiserra> mas pk que perdi tudo ao passar para o 10.10?
<ruiserra> aquilo formata alguma coisa?
<BUGabundo> n foi ao passar pro 10.10
<BUGabundo> foi ao reverter pro 10.04
<ruiserra> hum...
<ruiserra> mas nao consigo recuperar nada de nada?
<ruiserra> o que tinha não era muito importante
<BUGabundo> dai a pergunta
<BUGabundo> o q e' q keres de la?
<BUGabundo> td q seja estatico e configuraçoes de programas salva se bem
<BUGabundo> ja settigns de gnome 'e para dar mais trabalho
<BUGabundo> e e'  mais facilmente refeito
<ruiserra> tenho alguns documentos e uma pasta partilhada que usava na virtualbox
<ruiserra> se conseguir recuperar os documentos já é optimo
<ruiserra> Sera que me pode dar uma ajudinha?
<BUGabundo> isso e' facil
<BUGabundo> isso ta tudo acessivel directamente na raiz da tua home
<BUGabundo> o melhor sera arrancares de CD/USB
<BUGabundo> montares essa partiçao, renomear a tua HOME para por exemplo ruiserra_old
<BUGabundo> (axo q vais precisar de root)
<BUGabundo> instalares normalmente sem formatar a home
<BUGabundo> vais ficar com uma nova home, e dps copias da antiga akilo q kiseres para a nova
<ruiserra> mas eu ao instalar de novo e nao formatar a home nao me vai acontecer a mesma coisa?
<BUGabundo> n
<BUGabundo> vais ficar com uma nova home
<BUGabundo> isto pq te pedi para renomeares a antiga
<BUGabundo> e dps restauras da antiga para a nova, o q kiseres
<BUGabundo> docs, vbox, settings, etc
<ruiserra> e por exemplo se eu arrancar em livecd, não consigo aceder aos documentos e faço backup?
<BUGabundo> sim claro
<ruiserra> e depois ao instalar coloco tudo direitinho, o que mais me interessa é os documentos, porque a virtualbox instalo rapido
<BUGabundo> n percebeste o q eu disse??
<ruiserra> sim percebi
<ruiserra> bem, vou reiniciar o pc e arrancar em live e já falamos ok?
<ruiserra> Já estou em liveCD pode-me ajudar a mudar a /home que tenho para old?
<BUGabundo> abre um terminal
<BUGabundo> escreve sudo -i
<BUGabundo> mv /home/ruiserra /home/ruiserra_old
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> pera
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> tens q montar 1º
<BUGabundo> mount /sda6 /mnt
<BUGabundo> dps mv /mnt/ruiserra /mnt/ruiserra_old
<ubuntu> ok, isto já esta
<ruiserra> Qual o comando que devo colocar agora?
<ruiserra> Bugabundo, já fiz este comando  /mnt/ruiserra /mnt/ruiserra_old
<ruiserra> o que necessito de fazer agora?
<BUGabundo> reinstalar o user
<ruiserra> pode-me explicar sff??
<BUGabundo> mas como n tenho tempo para andar a ver comandos
<BUGabundo> e' mais facil fazeres a instalaçao
<ruiserra> faço a reinstalaç
<ruiserra> ao novamente?
<ruiserra> formato a partição / e a particao /home nao formato?
<BUGabundo> s
<ruiserra> bugabundo, so uma pergunta que fui abaixo eu ja fiz o mv agora formato normalmente?
<BUGabundo> (2010-12-05 16:48:08) ruiserra: formato a partição / e a particao /home nao formato?
<BUGabundo> (2010-12-05 16:53:39) freenode: s
<ruiserra> ok obrigado
<ruiserra> BUGabundo, uma pergunta
<ruiserra> já formatei o pc, será que me pode ajudar o que tenho que fazer agora?
<sanchaz> dsrb [[]]
<dsrb> sanchaz [[]]
<dsrb> 'sup?
<sanchaz> dsrb aqui e ubuntu not for u
<sanchaz> vai po devian
<sanchaz> debian
<dsrb> unstable is my land
<dsrb> por isso é que agora nem os scripts funcam ahah
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-28
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<uplink> boa noite :)
<dcosta> boas noites FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<dcosta> que se faz !
<FernandoMiguel> oi dcosta
<dcosta> então e novidades ?
<dcosta> fala-me nerd :P
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: conheces a nixe pixel ?
<FernandoMiguel> n
<dcosta> que grande tola
<dcosta> dá no tux
<dcosta> pera
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qR591lh5Ow
<dcosta> é uma gata
<dcosta> tá a criar um calendario tipo "aqueles que vez nos mecanicos" de geeks P
<FernandoMiguel> bewbs
<dcosta> é uma gata e tem uns videos engraçados alguns de linux
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-29
<FernandoMiguel> guud evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-30
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-01
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<FernandoMiguel> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-02
<Alchimista> estou com problemas na compressão de ficheiros, a compressão nunca termina, alguém sabe o que está a acontecer?
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-27
<astroo-> EU demands protection against U.S. data surveillance  http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/26/us-eu-data-idUSBRE9AP0NW20131126
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-28
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguém ai poderia me ajudar eu estou querendo baixar musicas no meu ubuntu 14.04 como faço
<sagat> qual programa eu uso ??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-11-30
<jaime> bom dia!
<jaime> hácanos que eu não venho aqui...
#ubuntu-pt 2018-11-27
<upl1nk> whois
#ubuntu-pt 2018-11-30
<UpL1nK> Morreu o canal
<UpL1nK> >?
